# Chloromant Heilrotation Miniguide



## Zeraphor (21. Mai 2011)

Moin zusammen,

habe gestern mit der Gilde und meinem PvP-Chloro mal ein paar T1 als Main ohne Support geheilt und war überrascht wie gut das ging. Mein Chloro ist PvP Rang 4, läuft mit 900 ZM und 750 Crit rum und hat 45 Punkte in der Chloroseele, der Rest ist auf Erzmage 15 und Dominator 6 verteilt. Ich möchte meine Erfahrungen hier weitergeben, damit auch ihr entspannt euren Tank solo heilen könnt ohne auf einen Kleriker oder Supporter zurückgreifen zu müssen.

Für den Tankheal habe ich meiner Seelen entsprechend folgendes Makro gebaut. Bis auf "Gespiegeltes Gebot" (Dominator-Seele) ist alles aus der Chloro-Seele und kann 1 zu 1 so übernommen werden.

suppressmacrofailures
cast Natürliche Umwandlung
cast Gespiegeltes Gebot
>> wer ein Trinket für ZM hat sollte es an dieser Stelle mit "use" einbauen
cast Berührung der Natur
cast Ruin
cast Strahlende Sporen
cast Fäulnissporen

Je nach Seelen / Skillung und Cooldowns sieht jedes Makro natürlich anders aus, aber die Chloro-Basisrotation "Natürliche Umwandlung > Berührung der Natur > Ruin > Strahlende Sporen > Fäulnissporen" sollte so übernommen werden, da wir hier die Cooldowns und die mögliche Heilleistung optimal ausnutzen. Andere Schadenszauber aus anderen Seelen sollten für Heilrotationen NICHT verwendet werden, da Lebensschaden zu 20% von "Lebensschleier" profitiert, andere Schäden aber lediglich zu 5% (siehe Tooltip).

1) Wir aktivieren in den Einstellungen "Auf Ziel des Ziels wirken".
2) Wir haben unsere Buffs "Lebensschleier" und "Lebende Energie" aktiviert und geben dem Tank (wenn geskillt) "Geladener Schild" aus der Dominator-Seele.
3) Wir geben unserem Tank "Synthese" (nie vergessen, sonst fail).
4) Wir haben unseren Tank immer im Target.

Sobald angetankt wird, spammen wir das Makro.

Durch "Natürliche Umwandlung" und "Gespiegeltes Gebot" dürfte der Tank in den ersten paar Sekunden erst mal keine HP verlieren. "Auf Ziel des Ziels wirken" verursacht beim spammen des Makros durch "Gespiegeltes Gebot" einen Target-Switch auf den Tank und dann wieder zurück auf den Mob (vorausgesetzt der Tank hat die Aggro, wovon ich jetzt einfach mal ausgehe ), also nicht wundern.

Durch den Doppelcast "Berührung der Natur" und "Ruin" klatschen wir dann so viel Heilung raus, dass jeder Kleri neidisch wird.

Der Skill "Verwelkte Ranken" wird beim Grinden gerne verwendet da er sowohl DoTtet als auch HoTtet. Ist aber in Inis nicht zu empfehlen, da der HoT selber nur wenig heilt und DoTs von "Lebensschleier" nur marginal profitieren. Deshalb verwenden wir "Fäulnissporen" im Makro ganz unten als Füller, da hier wesentlich mehr DMG rauskommt.

"Strahlende Sporen" sollte auch immer auf dem Mob sein, jedoch ist auch hier die Heilleistung im Gegensatz zu dem, was unsere Lebenszauber durch "Lebensschleier" heilen eher gering. Warum? Nun, der der in erster Linie geheilt werden muss ist der Tank. "Strahlende Sporen" heilt mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 16% um den ausgeteilten Schaden. Tanks machen aber zu wenig Schaden, als dass sich diese Heilung auf ihre hohen HP merklich auswirken würde. Deshalb wandert "Strahlende Sporen" in der Priorität vor den Füller. Stoffis hingegen können von "Strahlende Sporen" sehr wohl profitieren wenn sie mal Aggro haben und ungewollt zum Tank werden (was gerade bei Pyros ja ab und an vorkommt). Mit etwas Procc- und Crit-Glück heilt sich ein Pyro durch "Strahlende Sporen" komplett hoch.

Ladung dürfte nach einem Rotationsdurchlauf komplett aufgebaut sein, sodass wir "Naturwunder" für Notfälle immer voll nutzen können. Wenn "Naturwunder" auf CD und die Ladung voll ist, aktivieren wir "Entropieschleier" und erhöhen somit unseren Schaden um 19%. Die Reihenfolge 1) "Naturwunder" 2) "Entropieschleier" sollte eingehalten werden, da "Naturwunder" den ganzen Raid im Notfall innerhalb weniger Sekunden vollheilt. In den meisten Fällen brauchen wir beides nicht und laufen die ganze Ini lang mit voller Ladung rum 

"Strom der Rückgewinnung" darf auch immer gerne gecastet werden, man sollte nur darauf achten, dass das Makro einmal durchgelaufen und "Strahlende Sporen" auf dem Mob / Boss ist, da "Strom der Rückgewnnung" hiervon stark profitiert (siehe Tooltip).

"Blühen" heben wir uns für kleine Notfälle auf, "Essenzanstieg" für große Notfälle. Sollte aber selten der Fall sein dass man es benötigt. "Gedeihen" benutzen wir wenn der Raid AoE kriegt und die Raid-HP mit einem Schlag runterfällt.

"Zorn der Natur" wird in Inis nicht verwendet, da es erstens eine Art AoE ist und mit etwas Glück Mobgruppen pullt, die gar nicht gepullt werden sollen, zweitens der CD mit 8 Sekunden recht lang ist und wir drittens keine weiteren 2,5 Sek. Castzeit verschwenden wollen. Wie wir ja als informierte Chloros wissen, profitiert "Synthese" durch "Lebensschleier" von "Berührung der Natur" am meisten, deshalb hat "Berührung der Natur" oberste Priorität.

"Wildwuchs" benutzen wir eher selten, der Nutzen ist im PvE zweifelhaft (12 Sek HoT heilt 1.060 HP, das ist nicht wirklich toll), im PvP kann es einem hingegen das Gesäß retten (fügt Schaden zu, verlangsamt Feinde, weite Range).

Sobald unser Mana bei ca. 40% ist, füllen wir es mit "Lebender Schild" wieder voll auf. "Lebender Schild" benutzen wir ebenfalls, wenn wir Aggro haben, da er Schaden absorbiert.

Das war's schon. Anregungen und Kritik sind gerne gesehen, ansonsten viel Spass als Mainheal mit dem Mage


----------



## Bordin (21. Mai 2011)

huhu

danke für deinen erfahrungsbericht kann das voll und ganz bestätigen was du da schreibst 

was noch sehr helfen würde währe, wenn du einen link posten würdest wo du deine talentbaumverteilung eingerichtet hast 




greez


----------



## Zeraphor (21. Mai 2011)

Bordin schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> danke für deinen erfahrungsbericht kann das voll und ganz bestätigen was du da schreibst
> 
> ...



Das wäre dann der hier:

http://seelenplaner.....net/#mage;7;12,55332153135110301201;18,5505;11,302001

Ist wie erwähnt ein sehr effektiver PvP-Built ("Pest" und "Klage des Priesters" als Eingangssequenz auf nen Heiler und der kippt nach wenigen Sekunden um ), klappt aber auch wunderbar im PvE. Mehr als 46 Punkte im Chlorobaum sind meiner Ansicht nach zu viel der Liebe, wer Angst um sein Mana hat kann noch "Empathisches Band" skillen, ich persönlich hab es aber nie vermisst. Eigentlich reichen 44 Punkte um "Naturwunder" mitzunehmen (must have); man kann z.B. bei "Destruktiver Wuchs" nur einen Punkt vergeben oder skill statt dessen eben "Empathisches Band" oder man lässt "Wildwuchs" komplett bleiben und skillt statt dessen "Dauerhafter Anker", wobei man wegen alle 4 statt 5 Minuten Battle Rezz auch nicht IMBA wird, zumal Battle Rezz in den meisten Fällen auf fehlerhaftes Heilen zurückzuführen ist  Für PvE denke ich wäre ne 44er Verteilung mit "Empathisches Band" und "Wildwuchs" (ohne "Destruktiver Wuchs") die optimalste Lösung, so hat man für absolute Notfälle noch nen Manareg und aus Spass an der Freud nen kleinen AoE-Heal. "Entfesselte Unbändigkeit" ist meiner Ansicht nach völliger Quark, im PvE sowieso und im PvP hilft's auch nicht wirklich.

Alternativ zur PvP-Seele für die reinen PvEler macht sich womöglich der Archont bezahlt, wer hier seine Punkte sinnvoll verteilt (Chloro 44 / Archont 22) holt wahrscheinlich noch wesentlich mehr aus dem Chloro als vollwertigen PvE-Heiler raus. Werd ich irgendwann mal antesten wenn ich Bock auf mehr PvE und T2 habe 

HF


----------



## Ryza (24. Mai 2011)

*Vorwort:*
Erst einmal ein Huhu in die Runde werfen 


Ich biete dann mal das Gegenstück zum PvP und zwar gibt es von mir einen PvE Build!


*Skillung:*


Seelenplaner: Klick mich


Es ist eine 36/30/0 Skillung ausgelegt auf PvE. T1 und T2 Instanzen sind kein Problem!


*Vorteile:*

Die Skillung bietet Vorteile ohne Ende!

- 25% mehr Ladung
- 20% mehr Schaden = 20% mehr Heilung
- 5% mehr krit. Chance
UND
- 10% Chance auf Gelegenheit der den nachfolgenden Spell und dessen Castzeit 100% verkürzt (Instant)
- Mehr Vitalität (HP)
- Mehr Intelligenz und Weisheit
- 10% mehr Gesundheit
- Mäßiger AoE Schaden für Trash Gruppen und Adds


*Nachteile:*

- Noch keine entdeckt


*Details:*

Mit dieser Kombination aus 3 Seelen, wobei eine nur mit 0 Punkten verwendet wird, kann man T1 und T2 Instanzen alleine heilen, solang kein starkes Movement verlangt wird. Für einzelne Mitglieder und Tank Heilung ist diese Skillung optimal. Starker Gruppenschaden kann von einem Support (z.B.: Barde) abgefangen werden.
Mit dieser Skillung haben wir gute Überlebenschancen und können effektiv den Tank sowie die Gruppe bei mittleren Schaden perfekt heilen.
Die 25% mehr erzeugte Ladung hilft Uns starke Heilungen regelrecht zu pressen. Der mögliche Procc (Process) Namens Gelegenheit hilft Uns, wenn dieser an schlägt viele Heilungen in minimalster Zeit zu wirken. Gleichzeitig erhöht dieser Procc den DPS und den HPS.
Mehr Vitalität sind nie zu unterschätzen, wenn der Tank kurze Zeit Aggro Probleme hat. Mehr Intelligenz und Weisheit erhöhen den Schaden, die Heilung, die Manaregeneration, das Mana und die kritische Trefferchance. Positiv!


*Rotation:*

- Vor Kampfbeginn / Wipe

Vollständig durch buffen mit: "Hexenmeister-Rüstung", "Lebensschleier", "Lebende Energie" und "Neddras Kraft". "Syntese" wirken wir auf den Tank und haben diesen als Fokus markiert. Wir spielen auf "Ziel des Ziels wirken", dies ist in den Optionen einstellbar.

- Vor Pull des Trash's / Bosses 

Wir casten "Strahlende Sporen" auf ein einzelnes Ziel und halten diesen Buff immer aktiv.
Als erstes stacken wir Unsere Buffs auf. Die Buffs wären demnach "Plünderstein" und "Sengende Vitalität". 5 Stacks können beide Buffs haben und diese halten wir auch immer mit 5 Stacks aufrecht. Am Besten dieses bei Trash Gruppen machen, damit man sich bei Bossen vollständig auf die Heilung konzentrieren kann.

Wir starten Kämpfe mit "Ruin", da dieser Spell stolze 15 Sekunden Cooldown (Abklingzeit, CD) hat. Als nächstes setzen wir einen Ticker (DoT, Damage over Time) "Dunkle Berührung". Gefolgt von "Fäulnissporen" und danach "Berührung der Natur". Wir nutzen bis "Ruin" wieder fertig ist, "Berührung der Natur" und "Fäulnissporen". Kommen Adds oder eine Pat (Patrouille) nehmen wir zusätzlich "Zorn der Natur" in die Rotation auf, bis diese beseitigt sind. Dieser Spell trifft bis zu 4 Feinde in der näheren Umgebung und heilen den Tank, die Gruppe und Uns lässig damit. Haben wir ein kurzes Problem mit den einkommenden Schaden auf den Tank, nutzen wir "Natürliche Umwandlung" um wieder locker flockig casten zu können. Plötzliche Schadensspitzen und aufkommendes Movement (Bewegung durch Boden AoE's) können wir mit "Blühen" und "Essenzanstieg" abfangen. Reicht dieses nicht aus hüpfen wir in Richtung Tank und drücken noch einen "Gedeihen" rein. Ihr solltet die Instanzen kennen um so etwas effektiv abschätzen zu können. Meist ist starkes Movement mit AoE Schaden auf der Gruppe verbunden und "Essenzanstieg" bedarf 2 Minuten Cooldown, bringt jedoch je nach Equipment (Ausrüstung) und Stat's (Attribute und Werte) 5000 bis 8000* HP als Heilung instant und kann somit ein Wipe durch sterben des Tank's vorbeugen.
Kommt noch hinzu, dass Euer Tank Debuff's hat, zum Beispiel Blutungen oder Schadensreduzierung haben wir immer "Läuterung der Natur" im Anschlag und bei Bewegungsdebuff's nutzen wir "Unbändigkeit". "Läuterung der Natur" ist aber nicht nur für den Tank effektiv, sondern kann uns lästige Einzelheilungen auf andere Gruppenmitglieder ersparen, wenn diese einen Flucht oder ähnliches auf sich aktiv haben. Solang Ihr immer ein Auge auf Eure Gruppe habt und Debuffs rechtzeitig entfernt braucht Ihr keine weiteren Soloheilungen Euch aufheizen, sondern könnt getrost den Tank weiter heilen.

Nun zu den AoE Heilungen und den AoE Schaden des Chloromanten. Trash Gruppen bekommen ebenso "Strahlende Sporen" auf den Schädel gehauen und übertragen sich auf bis zu 10 weiteren Gegnern im Umkreis. Haben wir Ladung übrig (muss nicht vollständig sein) werfen wir "Zersetzung" an, rennen gemeinsam mit den Tank in den Trash und wirken "Verschlingende Schatten" auf den Boden. Die Ladung bleibt in dieser Zeit fast gleich, da bei "Zersetzung" Ladung aufgebaut werden kann und dieses machen wir durch "Verschlingende Schatten". Da Unsere Gruppe unter Umständen durch AoE Schaden der Trash Gruppen Heilung bedarf, verwenden wir nach "Verschlingende Schatten" Unseren "Strahl der Rückgewinnung" und folgend von "Zorn der Natur" machen wir wieder AoE Schaden und heilen Unsere Gruppe hoch. Starker Schaden auf den Tank fangen wir mit "Ruin" und gelegentlichen casten von "Berührung der Natur" ab. Wahlweise kann auch "Blühen" eingesetzt werden. Gruppenschaden der zu hoch wird, wird mit "Gedeihen" ausgeglichen. Um Unseren DPS bei Trash Gruppen zu erhöhen können wir auch, sofern wir kurzzeitig die Aggro gezogen haben, uns mit "Sterblichkeit" in den Müllkorb stellen. Verbraucht jedoch reichlich Ladung, aber heilt Euch sehr gut. Mit einer Abklingzeit von einer Minute ist dieser Spell schon öfters mal eine Rettung für manchen Chloromanten gewesen. Man muss kein Ziel wechseln oder ein "Gedeihen" verschwenden um sich selbst zu heilen.

Aber wo bekommen wir Mana her ohne ständig unter Umständen teure Pots (Tränke) schlucken zu müssen? Ganz einfach! Mit "Lebensopfer: Mana" können wir jederzeit auch im Kampf unser Mana um 15% wieder auffüllen zugunsten von 15% HP. Durch die ständige Heilung die wir durch Schaden machen, gleichen wir das wieder aus. Nach langen Trash Gruppen oder vielen, können wir Unsere Vitalität auch wieder mit "Rekonstituieren" außerhalb eines Kampfes via Knalisierung auffüllen. Bei Bossen mit starken AoE Schaden oder kurzzeitiger Aggro oder Adds kommen wir jedoch manchmal nicht um einen Pot her rum. Dieses hält sich stark in Grenzen und ein Apotheker sieht darin das kleinste Problem.


*Kleine Tipps am Rande:*

Da "Essenzanstieg" Euch einen 12 Sekunden Debuff (Schwächung) gibt, der Euren Schaden und somit auch die Heilung um 50% reduziert, benutzt Ihr erst "Blühen" und/oder "Gedeihen" und nur in Notfällen Essenzanstieg und castet innerhalb der 12 Sekunden nur noch Ruin und Berührung der Natur.
Ein weiterer Tipp, bzw. die Erklärung zu den Stern (*) bei 8000 HP weiter oben. Diese Heilungsmenge ist nur mit Entropieschleier und den Spell "Lebensopfer: Schaden" zu erhalten. Der zweite Spell hat jedoch nur eine dauer von 15 Sekunden und ein Cooldown von 2 Minuten, trifft sich aber perfekt mit Essenzanstieg.
Brauchen wir noch stärkere Heilungen als wie wir sie schon haben, nutzen wir Entropieschleier und erhöhen den Schaden und die Heilung von Uns um weitere 19% solange wir Ladung besitzen. 
Die Spells "Blühen" und "Gedeihen" sind effektiver wenn diese im laufenden "Entropieschleier" benutzt werden. Mit vorher gehenden Cast der "Hexenmeister-Rüstung" erhöhen wir für 14 Sekunden zusätzlich die Chance auf kritische Treffer bei diesen 2 Instant Heilungen.
"Seelenanker" ermöglicht Uns im Kampf eine Wiederbelebung zu tätigen mit einer in dieser Skillung Abklingzeit von 5 Minuten. Hilfreich wenn doch einmal ein Gruppenmitglied stirbt.


*Mögliche Makros:*

Ich persönlich spiele ohne Makros meinen Chloromanten Build. Ich lehne dies ab, da ich die Herausforderung suche  Erfahrung beruht jedoch auf Instanzen der Stufe T1 und T2, Rissen und Invasionen.
Ebenso ist diese Skillung und deren Spielweise auf viele verschiedene Situationen ausgelegt und erfordern entweder mehr Makros oder eine minimal abweichende Rotation.

Makro 1: Power Heilung


```
#zeigen Essenzanstieg (empfohlen)
suppressmacrofailures
wirken Lebensopfer: Schaden
wirken Essenzanstieg
```

Makro 2: Tank Heilung Spam


```
#zeigen (frei wählbar)
suppressmacrofailures
wirken Lebensopfer: Schaden
wirken Ruin
wirken Berührung der Natur
wirken Essenzanstieg
```
(Aggro Gefahr!)

Makro 3: AoE Schaden UND Heilung


```
#zeigen (frei wählbar)
suppressmacrofailures
wirken Zersetzung
wirken Zorn der Natur
wirken Strahlende Sporen
wirken Strom der Rückgewinnung
wirken Sterblichkeit
wirken Gedeihen
```


*Tastatur / Maus Makros mit Sekunden:*
Aufbau:
X = Reguläre Taste auf der Spell Leiste
Spell Name als Hinweis
Sekunden die dazwischen liegen
(Cooldowns beruhen auf Recherche!)


Makro 1: Power Heilung Tank


```
X Entropieschleier
X Lebensopfer: Schaden
X Natürliche Umwandlung
1 Sekunde
X Essenzanstieg
1 Sekunde 
X Ruin
1 Sekunde
X Berührung der Natur
```

Makro 2: Debuff entfernen mit Heilung


```
X Läuterung der Natur
1 Sekunde
X Hexenmeister-Rüstung
1 Sekunde
X Blühen
1 Sekunde
X Unbändigkeit
```

Makro 3: Ticker / Kampfbeginn (Schneller Tank vorrausgesetzt!)


```
X Strahlende Sporen
1 Sekunde
X Dunkle Berührung
1 Sekunde
X Ruin
(Entweder automatisieren oder etwas länger schreiben)
13 Sekunden
X Strahlende Sporen
1 Sekunde
X Dunkle Berührung
1 Sekunde
X Ruin
```

Makro 4: Buffen


```
X Hexenmeister-Rüstung
1 Sekunde
X Neddras Kraft
1 Sekunde
X Lebensschleier
1 Sekunde
X Lebende Energie
```

Makro 5: Gruppenheilung


```
X Entropieschleier
X Hexenmeister-Rüstung
1 Sekunde
X Gedeihen
1 Sekunde
X Zorn der Natur
3,5 Sekunden
X Zersetzung und/oder Verwelkte Ranken
```





*Schlusswort:*
Meine Erfahrungen und dieser Guide bezieht sich auf einer Level 50 PvE Chloromanten Skillung für normale, T1 und T2 Dungeons, Rissen und Invasionen als vollständiger Heiler. Bei zu starken Schaden kann ein Barde hinzu gezogen werden, dies betrifft auch lediglich massiven Gruppenschaden.
Dieser Text ist ausschließlich von mir verfasst unter Recherche von ähnlichen Guides und Spielerfahrung.
Garantie auf fehlerfreie Makro Codes gebe ich nicht. Fehler bitte bekannt geben.
DPS und HPS werden nicht genannt, da diese Equipment und Stats abhängig sind.

*Zu erreichen bin ich InGame auf den Server Rhazade | Wächter unter den Nicknamen Xis oder via Xfire: moertel66*


Ich hoffe ich konnte Euch weiter in die Spielweise sowie Vorzüge im PvE Gameplay eines Chloromanten geben und freue mich über Kritik und ähnliches.


Lg Ryza

Xis
Rhazade | Wächter


----------



## paradox2412 (24. Mai 2011)

Sind beides sehr schöne Guides.    
Gepaart mit meinen eigenen Erfahrungen, macht mir jetzt mein Chloromant richtig Spass.


----------



## Zeraphor (4. Juni 2011)

@Ryza

Riesiger Guide 

Ich muss auch meine Meinung über den Archonten revidieren, hab das zwar angetestet, bin aber absolut nicht damit klargekommen... Habe jetzt auch für PvE nen Chlorohexer und der macht richtig Spass! Werde Deine Skillung / Tipps / Makros definitiv mal antesten, Danke dafür, großartige Arbeit!

HF


----------



## myadictivo (22. Juni 2011)

zocke auch den chloro in inzen/rissen etc und erstmal danke für den tipp mit "ziel des ziels" anzeigen 
hat mir mein leben echt vereinfacht 

komme eigentlich wunderbar zurecht (geh aber auch erst auf die 30 zu). spielt sich auf jeden fall interessant(er) (als mein heal-kleri).


----------

